# Gypsy, day 148 . . .I Think We are getting close!



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I made a big mistake . . . . :hair:.
Gypsy isn't due the 12th! She's due the 8th! 
So I went down to check on her and Saca and she has no ligs, her baby is kicking furiously, she's all sunken in the hips, she's biting at her sides. 
Her teats are starting to come down and fill up. 
Please pop soon Gyps----I need a kid right now to snuggle with . . . .


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 140 pics added*

Sending good kidding vibes for you. :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 140 pics added*

thanks. Her udder is now almost twice the size it was at the time the picture was taken, an hour or two or three ago. . . i was down in the barn getting everything ready (again....). 
She is very vocal, no ligs, building a steady udder and dripping white goo. 
Unfortunately, I cannot keep her baby, but I am hoping for a beautiful kid to cuddle with! 
Will take birthing pix. . . . . 
UNless of course, she changes her mind, sticks to the doe code, and leaves me with a :? expression . . . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 140 pics added*

With those signs she is going to kid asap.

Good luck! I hope everything goes well for you. :hug: :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 140 pics added*

Sounds like you have another one getting close! She could have them anytime starting in a few days if she is due on the 8th :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 140 pics added*

Gypsy is sounding as though she'll go "early" in her due dates! I hope she doesn't make you wait beyond 150!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 141*

Nothing yet. . . . no ligs, getting posty, grumpy, and eating like there is no tomorrow. Very vocal, and her udder is growing by the hour.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 141*

cool I hope she gives you a couple kids to cuddle with


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 141*

:thumb: I hope she goes easy for you and that you have beautiful babies. Soon you will be snuggling with them. :dance:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 141*

Day 143. Nothing yet. Still dripping clear goo. I am thinking day 145. . . . :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 143*

_Does Code of Honor_

she needs to make sure all is in order -- no worries she will drop those babies soon


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Here We Go Again . . . . Gypsy, day 145, Q here!*

:GAAH: :hair: :coffee2: :hammer: :help: :hammer: :hair: :mecry: :GAAH:

What does this say to you about my condition? :wink:

No ligs.
Tight udder. 
Temperamental brat. . . .
Laying down alot . . . 
Still dripping and her tailhead is starting to come up, so I am thinking tomorrow night or day 147.

It's day 145 her due date is in three days.
I am kind of worried as the kid (s) is up tight under her left ribcage . . . .balled up and high. . . 
kid getting into position or ----?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 145 Question on last post!!*

bump . . . . . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 145 Question on last post!!*

Left? Are you sure you aren't feeling her rumen? Kids are supposed to be on the right side.

She is just making you wait and having fun with it. :sigh: :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 145 Question on last post!!*

It was the left side. I made sure. And I could feel the head. . . . 
And speaking of left and right and everything, There are kicks coming from both sides so . . .do you think she has twins?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy, day 145 Question on last post!!*

The left side of the goat, when facing the same direction as the goat, is the rumen. The babies are on the right.

Hope she has a safe kidding. :thumb: The wait is the hard part! Lol


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 145 Question on last post!!*

Left side ruman, right side kids---but the left side is hard and firm and when I bounced it something pushed against it (shaped and just the right size of a kid's head) I did this three times, and even stood beside her and felt it to make sure it was the left side. :shrug: *and I know it was the left side because my manger is on the left side of the pen and I had her up against it.* really worried now. I will take some pix of the 'ball' tomorrow. :sigh:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy, day 145 Hard ball on the left?*

eh, Sonrise Farm, the kids are positioning. It's fairly normal to find body parts every which way at this time :greengrin:


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Gypsy, day 145 Hard ball on the left?*

Hope you have cuddly kids today! Good Luck!

http://www.singinghillsgoats.net


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy, day 145 Hard ball on the left?*

yes as Katie said -- it is normal at this stage of pregnancy to feel kids on both sides. Once they are past the 4 month mark I have felt kids on both sides.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146*

Oh. :greengrin: 
I think I am officially losing it. *after the Saca ordeal, I am sort of on edge . . .my mom says I'm hard to live with. * lol. 
But the reason I didn't know that was because for the past 3 years of kidding, our girls are usually really fluffy and shaggy and so you cannot see body changes except for the fact that they are wide. . .and normally I am very unobservant. But Gypsy didn't grow a winter coat this year, and she's sleek and shiny and so you see every single change her body makes throughout the day. 
Right now she has a bulge in her side and you can literally see the kid kicking his (her) way into position . . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146 pics up*

Here is the culprit. 
Let's make a game of this: 
When do you think she'll pop
How many do you think she's drop


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146, I am offically losing it*

Normally she isn't that short bodied looking. She's walking kind of funny and keeping herself tucked in . . . . She isa ctually a really long bodied doe and really nice looking.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146 pics up*

Due date 2 DAYS . . . . :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146 pics up*

Her udder will definately fill to capacity! And be much bigger, kids are dropped so she can really go at anytime....those does are sneaky, so I would go with a daily check til she appears to be getting down to business.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146 pics up*

I am going to guess she is having one baby and it will be next Tuesday. I could not really see her utter very well so from that angle it does not look that big at all, but I am sure it is just the way the picture was taken.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146 pics up*

Her udder isn't big at all, and is covered with hair,but it is tight and she won't let me touch it. (usually she'll let me scratch it)


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146 pics up*

I had her full sister, Cinnemon who kidded last year with a big single buckling. . . .her udder was only a teeny bit bigger then Gypsy's when she kidded. :shrug: It improved over a few months and got bigger, but it wasn't very big either. Nicely attached, great teats,just not very big.

But I am hoping she'll give me a kid tomorrow night. She was laying down alot to day.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146 pics up*

So, how's it going? I'll guess 1 kid :girl: this time, but she looks kinda deep, so could be twins. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy, day 146 pics up*

any progress? I am saying twins :baby: :baby:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Day 148. 
We have goo, a raised tailhead and a very uncomfortable beauty queen. 
*Liz* her udder filled up a bit more, and she is exter-emly miserable. I tried touching it and she tried horning me so I decided, "hands off the udder".
I think today yet (it's 5:30 pm) or tomorrow. :leap: 

for reference


----------

